# muskegon state game area and waste water



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

was interested in hunting the muskegon area now that i live alot closer to there. ill be scouting there next week but was wondering about the draw they hold there, is there a refuge, how hard it get hunted number of birds, juss the marsh area state area etc.. basically any information would be usefull to me and feel free to pm me. thank you very much


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

gunsnrods said:


> was interested in hunting the muskegon area now that i live alot closer to there. ill be scouting there next week but was wondering about the draw they hold there, is there a refuge, how hard it get hunted number of birds, juss the marsh area state area etc.. basically any information would be usefull to me and feel free to pm me. thank you very much


 
All dry fields over there. Hunts are on Tuesday a.m., Thursday a.m., Saturday a.m./p.m., Sunday a.m./p.m. 5:30 a.m. Draw 11:30 a.m. Draw for p.m. Last year hunting was HARD!!! But this year is looking to be better. You shouldn't have a hard time getting a draw especially the later you go in the season. Opening day and that weekend will be busy.

The birds roost on two very large lagoons. The fields surround these lagoons and are irrigated with the water. This area holds a large number of geese. And if you are a ruddy and shoveler fan, you are in luck! Ofcourse the chances of you harvesting one in a field are pretty slim. 

Feel free to pm me, if you want. I am not an expert of this area as I only hunt it 5-10 times a year!!!! I am hoping some others will weigh in.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

What HCC Said! Make sure if you are going to stop and scout the MWW to get a yearly pass for free at their HQ on White Road at the Administration Building, the DNR's only role in the hunt is that they administer the draw and lottery for the spots and collect the harvest data, hunter #'s etc, the county own the land, farm it (roughly 6,000 acres of AG and 4,000 other), etc...Should hopefully be good this year and I say hopefully! It will all boil down to how much water they spray on the fields, storm fronts, and the fall flight. As was said, its all dry field hunting, with the exception of when you get some sheetwater going from rain or from them running their pivots irrigating, the last few years duck harvest as almost equaled goose harvest out of the fields. There are no corn rows, no blinds, etc. Hunting is done out of layout blinds for the majority...no driving in the fields, you can drive to the field but thats it for most of them, all gear has to be hiked in and out. 4 guns total in the field ( you can have more if they are observers) and there is a 15 shell limit per person, no shot size greater than BBB....normal waterfowl rules apply for ducks and geese, there is no quota on the geese anymore, hasn't been for a good # of years.

As far as the Marsh itself, its a pretty diverse area with lots of opportunity to get after the ducks, I'm sure someone else could chime in as to some tips and tricks, but I know there is good hunting to be had at times down there. You could always swing into the DNR office off of Maple Island Rd on messinger rd and I am sure they could point ya in the right direction too and maps are available on the DNR's website too of both the Muskegon State Game Area and MWW, but the best way to discover either area is to get out and see them, they are both BIG areas and could be daunting to someone who has never seen it.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

I have grown up hunting the MWW for geese and ducks, BigR can attest to that. As BigR said, it is a huge place. If you want any pointers, or want to try and get together for a hunt feel free to drop me a PM. If I have an available spot in my group, I would be more than happy to take you out. My only request, is be ready to bust your backside and work hard. It is a lot of work to hunt there, but on the good years, the work is worth the rewards.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> My only request, is be ready to bust your backside and work hard. It is a lot of work to hunt there, but on the good years, the work is worth the rewards.


Amen on that! :yikes:


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys thats a great start.. anyone else wants to chime in i would appreciate it. i am really interested in hunting the marsh area. i hunt alot on the other side of the state but cant see my self driving to the bay every time i have some days off. thank you again


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

goosemanrdk said:


> be ready to bust your backside and work hard. It is a lot of work to hunt there.


That is the truth...hunting there is not for everyone. You can't drive out to your spot, so be prepared to walk, walk, and walk some more...all while humping in your decoys, blinds, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You left out the scout scout scout before you walk walk walk.

Or you can just wear shiny black snowmobile gear and lay in the field and wonder why the geese flare away at 500 yards. Or why a police cruiser drives up to you and makes sure you're not a murder victim (true story).


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

hahaha, long live snowmobile suit guy!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Also, don't park to close to an irrigation rig maintance road when the irrigation rig is running. One of those suckers will take the front of a full size pickup clean off. That was a great one when that happened. The guys that had it happen, even came back to hunt the next day as well. HaHa!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

In someone else's truck though.

Also, the best way to hunt ducks at MWW is to just step out of your car and shoot them in the ditches on the side of the roads. Don't bother getting a zone or decoys or any of that, all those people are fools when there's ducks just swimming by the road for the taking!

And bring those ducks to the HQ with pride. Don't think their phone hasn't been ringing off the hook all morning with people calling you in.


That all said, it may sound like there's a bunch of idiots up there, but as far as managed hunts go the people that keep coming back to the WW are some of the best guys to hunt around. I love the afternoon hunts. Run the traps, catch a steelie or two, and then grab the kid(s) and head up for a pretty much guaranteed hunt in a decent zone. Beats heading to the Todd Farm three mornings in a row getting drawn 100+ each time, never hunting, and spending the weekend like a zombie.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> .....Beats heading to the Todd Farm three mornings in a row getting drawn 100+ each time, never hunting, and spending the weekend like a zombie.


That's no joke right there. LOL! We do quite well there, but at times I begin to wonder if we are of sound mind and body to continue to go through the torture of consecutive bad draws. LOL! It's good to have a back up plan. If things don't work out well, God knows there is usually enough time for plan B,C,D, etc.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Just picked up on you saying about the marsh...

I've hunted there quite a bit over the years. There are various boat launches around it and they can get you most anywhere. Opening day can be a zoo and I have heard as many as 300 parties. I've spent the night out there a few times to avoid the line at the launch. It hasn't been good in recent years for whatever reason. Early in the year it's going to be a large amount of wood ducks in there and the mallards/gadwall will mix in as time goes on. I know of guys that gun the "flooded timber" to the east in November and others that hunt closer to the highway all year. River levels vary constantly it seems. When water is up...its up, and you can drive pretty much anywhere (ducks go everywhere too). When its down, your dragging **** in the river just trying to get in. Be careful in either, that place has it's sketchy spots....river current, completly submerged intact trees, feeder creeks completly blocked due too fallen timber, etc.

Advise would be to bring a GPS, especially when water is up. Try to get out now, make it your own.


----------

